# Cosmo, our lap puppy!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cosmomom said:


> He's 3 months old and 24 lbs, and hes such a lap dog. He loves to lay in my husbands lap. He'll lay in mine occasionally, too. I wonder if we are going to have ourselves an 80 lb lap dog!
> View attachment 2289


He will still be laying in your lap at 80 plus pounds.... ...hahaha... My Houdini is like that.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

We have one of those too  Augie and Cosmo look a lot alike.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, they never change. Coach is sitting on my husband in my avatar. Every time we sit in our reclilner he thinks he should be there too.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy lays in our lap. She takes a running leap from across the room and lands precisely next to us, then plops down. If she ever miscalculates, she'll knock the wind out of us for sure.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Yep a lap dog forever Millie loves to get up and give hugs and she gives you little butterfly kisses on each ear.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

My first GR; Sandy was a lap dog, I think Nugget will also.
Once a lap puppy, always a lap dog!
Nice looking GR!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep.....they don't know they grow out of that stage....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They are so funny and always want to be so close. When my brother and family were visiting over labor Day Jeff was on the sofa and KayCee walked up and put her head on his chest and he was rubbing her ears, etc. Honey couldn't stand it and she couldn't get pushed in close enough, so she just got up and laid right on top of Jeff. He moved over enough she could lay between him and the back of the sofa and she spent about an hour there.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

So, what's wrong with an 80 lb lap dog?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww.what a cutie...he truely is your best friend


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

Paris has always been a lap puppy from the day we brought her home. Everyone loves to have her sit in their lap. (except the in-laws )


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Here are my two cuddlers at 62 pounds each...


----------

